# Turn radius and track set questions



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

OK. Ive been looking at what's available and about have a track decided on. I'm deciding between the AFX 4 way split, the Super international, and the Racemasters giant. I'll probally go with the Super since it's a 4 lane and that'll fly better with the wife. 
Here are my questions:
1. I've got an older Tyco set and I'm guessing the standard corners fit inside a 15" radius corner if I want to buy some extra track to utilize what I have as well. Is this correct?

2. Have any of you guys used the AFX 3" hairpin or the drift action tracks? They look like they might add some neat features to a layout. Here's a link to these tracks if you've not seen them before:

http://www.oakridgehobbies.com/slot_cars/hoslot_pages/ho_tomyafx.html

Thanks again for the help! :thumbsup:


----------



## dburris (Oct 6, 2004)

The Super International is a great set. I would stay away from the 3" hairpin or even a 6" turn if you can get away with it. Try to stick with 9" and above turns. The Super G+ cars are very fast and don't care much for sharp turns. If you add independent fronts and silicone slip on tires they will work much better.

David


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Only a few JL Xtraction cars will make it around a 3" hairpin. The vast majority just stop part way through. The pickups leave the rails. Like dburris said, they are best avoided. 

I like the 6" corners, however. 

The Super set comes with a gazillion 6" corners. One or two is fun, a bunch is tedious. I have a big pile left over. 

The 4way set has a bunch of 12" corners. I'd rather have a bunch of these, than the 6". I don't have any 12" corners left over......

Get both sets (what I did), then you will have a great mix and quantity of corners. Unfortunately, not that many straights. I had to buy a bunch of straights to build my track, and it's only a 4 x 9.5 foot table, 40 foot lane length track. 

No clue on the drift action corners. Never seen any. Don't think I like the idea......

I don't think mixing track brands is a good idea, if that is what you are asking. [question 1]


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I am kind of a "purist" when it comes to my slot car tracks, so I always avoid squeeze tracks and such. I have raced on a track with a drift track . . . it's OK but be sure to have a corner marshall right there because if you don't time it right, you slide to a stop. And then you get hit by another car.

When it comes to turns, bigger is better. I'd go with Tomy track because you can take it out to 18" radius currently (and hopefully 21" sometime soon). Like Manning said, I'd also skip mixing brands.

Have fun making your new track :thumbsup:

'Doba


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

So Manning, your opinion is the 4 way split would be a better choice since the corners are wider than the Super even though the super has more track? I can see where you're coming from with the wider corners. I'll think that one over :thumbsup: . I don't plan to set up either set like the box-I want a flat course with no over/unders so I can fold it up against the wall when not in use. *Are the cars with the 4way set as good as the ones with the super*? I think my small Tyco set I have is compatible with either newer set, so *what radius corners would go on the outside of my 9" corners to make a 4 lane corner * (sorry, I slept through math class when I was a kid)? Thanks again for you guys help.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Ron, 
The cars in either set (4-way, sup. int.) are the same, just different bodies.

You'll want to use 12" turns on the outside of your 9"s, this way they'll lay next to each other, no gaps.

How & what are you attaching your track pieces to?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

My Idea is to put the track on a 4x8 or 5x9 wood base and I'll be puting it on hinges so I can put it directly over the train layout. Will probally attach the track with silicone so I can change it easily if I want to. The train layout is an "L" shape 4'x9'. It's only 3 1/2 wide though, so I cant go any wider than 4 feet. Have any of you guys ever designed a track on an "L" instead of a long straight board? I think it might be cool and also give some interesting racing opportunities with an around the corner layout. Any Ideas?


----------

